# Drinking Water?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Just wanna ask if it is ok to leave drinking water to your racing pigeon loft after feeding? some says remove the drinking water to the loft after they feed and drink, so the birds will not thirst when you race them? is this true? coz after feeding in the mornin i remove only the feeder and leave the water for them and feed in the afternoon and change water but leave the water till mornin.. ill make sure that there is always fresh water in the loft in mornin and afternoon..


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

The birds should have water at all times. I prefer to change the water in the evening when all the birds are perched for the night. Reason being there is bacteria from the birds backwash which will multiply all night long depending on the temperature which can potentially lead to sickness. If you change it in the morning and you're not an early riser then chances are the birds will drink before you can change it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't get the logic on withholding water. If a bird is thirsty he will go down to the first puddle, pond, creek he sees, when he should be flying home.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Fresh water in the loft at all times.it's a necessity


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Pollo70 said:


> Fresh water in the loft at all times.it's a necessity


DITTO. Always fresh water.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

I change my water at 0500 before I head to work and then again around 2000 hrs after I get home. They have water 24/7 365. I have never heard of anyone removing water.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Some guys in my club recommend removing the water about six hours before shipping. Then they replace the water and lightly feed prior to basketing. That way the birds take a big drink right before basketing.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Granny Smith said:


> Some guys in my club recommend removing the water about six hours before shipping. Then they replace the water and lightly feed prior to basketing. That way the birds take a big drink right before basketing.


I've done this for years and it seems to work real well, only on shiping days.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

spirit wings said:


> I don't get the logic on withholding water. If a bird is thirsty he will go down to the first puddle, pond, creek he sees, when he should be flying home.


 I think the key objective is to withdraw the water for some period of time, then feed them, the water is then reintroduced, and then the birds fill up on water....which is the idea, to have the birds go to the race with a full crop. 

My mind always jumps to the pros or cons of any method or idea as there always is....6 hours or so, is really not all that long. When they are put on the trucks to go to a race, will be without water for in excess of 6 hours. Then in theory they are watered at the release site prior to release. I am told, and have seen it myself, where it appears vast majority do NOT drink prior to release. 

I don't see any real negative to the practice, except for the feeding to induce water intake. I don't know the correlation, but how often have you seen birds vomit in the shipping crate ? Because they are really sick....or is it because of the excitement and all the moving and bouncing around ? Reminded of giving a kid to much to eat or drink of something and then put them on some kind of carnival ride. I am thinking the distance of the race may come into play on this as well. I am guilty of also trying to induce my birds to drink, but not by withholding water for any period of time. Never, ever want the bird to ever have a thought, there would ever be a time of no water inside the loft. 

Some idea might then get magically placed inside that bird's head, that perhaps I should stop here at this pond for a drink before stopping home a few miles from here. "Just in case" he forgot to leave water out again. I know, it is a human thought process, but what if a bird had not bothered to get a drink for some reason when he maybe should have and just as he goes for that over due drink....it's not there...and won't be there for another 6 hours...he will be thinking about water for 6 long hours, and the loft is dry ! So for fear that birds could get a crazy idea, I personally wouldn't do it. 

To each what they like, but my habit has been on the short races of 150 miles or less, to just feed at regular morning meal time and hope they drink again before I box them up around 6 PM to head to the club. As the races get longer, I spread the meal out a bit into later in the afternoon. I like the idea of putting some time before that last eating and hopefully a last good drink, before being bounced around in my car and then being handled at the club, etc.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Granny Smith said:


> Some guys in my club recommend removing the water about six hours before shipping. Then they replace the water and lightly feed prior to basketing. That way the birds take a big drink right before basketing.





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I think the key objective is to withdraw the water for some period of time, then feed them, the water is then reintroduced, and then the birds fill up on water....which is the idea, to have the birds go to the race with a full crop.


its ok i guess so the birds is full when shipping.. 

but the guy who advice me do it everyday in his birds.. i dont see the logic too? i think the birds will get weak for this method.. 

btw i will continue fresh water everyday for the birds till shipping.. 

thanks for the advice guys.. it helps a lot..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well the objective it seems is a normal thing that happens in my loft everyday.. they have h2o at all times..but after they are fed..they all go get water...and no one had to take any water up before for them to do it. so it seems feeding the right way before the trip is the objective.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

All what is said makes a lot of sense, i try to keep water inside all the time


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

There is a fancier in Belgium that keeps their birds away from water apart frm after their feed and fly, I don't get it but they are succesful, I will see if I can find the DVD.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Hi NZ
I do not wonder because most of the conventional pigeon keepers here do that


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

But why they do it?


----------

